# Long Travel vs Short Travel for Heavy Riders



## nhurst (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I've been wrestling over the question of long travel vs short travel for heavy riders and was hoping there may be some helpful experience here. I currently weigh 295 lbs and am riding a Trek Stache hardtail. I have a bad lower back so I'm planning to switch out the Stache for a full suspension that I could ride for the next 4-5 years which would be a little easier on the body. That said, I definitely need this next bike to hold up and last me for a while. I had an entry level Trek Marlin 5 and it made it all of about 3 months before I had beaten it up pretty good.

I live in central North Carolina, so I'm only a couple hours from Pisgah and all the aggressive stuff over there, but my local spots are definitely trail bike central. I've always ridden Trek and just love the look of their bikes, so I'm trying to decide between the Fuel EX 8 (130mm) or Slash 8 (160/150mm). 

It seems everyone readily suggests 130mm of travel for my area but I'm wondering if my weight would lead me to bottoming out that travel a lot. If I rode a 160mm of suspension would my weight lead me through that travel quicker making it ride more like a normal person on a 130mm? Most people so don't overbike for your local trails and I'm just wondering if my weight will make a burlier bike better for me as far as holding up on the local trails. Any opinions or experience are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm only 210 lbs but I think you'd be better off with the appropriate travel for your terrain and a shocked tuned for your weight. A long travel bike with an improperly tuned shock will be worse for sure. Not enough compression and it will feel like a pogo stick, you'll be swaying back and forth on the climbs.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

You can make any length of travel work for any body weight. You will be much happier on a trail bike than a 160mm bike for what you are doing. Nobody who is 295 pounds is going to be flying down an enduro or dh line. 

You might be surprised how little the FS bike helps your back. If you're not using proper technique now, you're going to be beat up just as much. It will definitely help with uphill tech traction though, in my experience.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree that with a proper setup on the shock you will not be blowing through the travel.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

You can ride any bike on any trail...

The question is will it ride well ^^

Demo some mules & ride what you like ;-)

PS - my philosophy re, travel is... 

I'd rather have & not need it, than need it and not have it.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

This is a great question to ask. 

First congratulations on being active and getting outside to have some fun. You will notice huge health benefits, heart, lungs, legs, stress...

Buying a full suspension bike will help but only if it fits you. It helps to get a friend who really knows bikes to help.

Question: are you tall or just heavy? I assume not excessively tall as your on a stache. 

Bike designs that have very low leverage ratios will be best. eg. 135mm rear travel and a shock travel of 60mm (good) vs 150mm and a shock travel of 48mm (bad). This is the main reason to stay away from a long travel bike. (higher leverage ratios)

You will need a 35 or 36mm fork to have enough surface area to support your weight without excessive pressures. Look on the web or even the fork leg to see what psi 150 lbs requires, then divide by 3 and multiply again by 6 to get psi at 300lbs. If its over max psi, then you better pick another manufacturer. eg. im 260 and use 135 on the yari (max is 163)

my auron fork is set to 90psi (max is 150). So this fork is better for a heavy rider.

Tip:
I bought an entry level bike as i needed to replace most stuff anyways. A good LBS should be willing to do a price swap to upgrade forks/shocks.

You should be considering 200mm brake rotors f&r, fork upgrade to 35 or 36mm, possible shock change/tune, gearing upgrade to gx eagle (50 tooth).

good luck.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Look at leverage ratio curves for the frames. At 300 lbs, if the LR is around 3, you may not be able to get sag right. I look for an LR of around 2.5ish at 330 lbs. If you can't get your spring rate right, bike is gonna suck.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

290 pounds and I don't bottom out even my 100mm fork on my Kona single speed and I definitely don't bottom out on my 150mm Torrent. Tune your forks correctly and you'll be fine.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Speaking of Pisgah, Fox is relocating their HQ to Asheville. They bought Suspension Experts at some time in the last year+. My recommendation would be to have your shock(s) tuned for your weight and riding.


----------

